# New Years Eve!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

​
Last year Felix, Roo, Sal, and myself had an on-line party . It was lovely - I think there were a few going on around FF . We all had some nice food and chatted and watched things on TV . It was warm and nobody had to get a text home afterwards  

It would be lovely to do it again if anybody is interested? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like an idea to me.... not sure what I'll be up to yet, but this does soundlike a great plan!!!
Did it couple of years back - stayed in with pizza and good film and woke up the next morning refreshed - no hangover and no tears at midnight!!!  Best start in a long time.
Hopefully see you then x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I should be there!  Looking forward to it already..... 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm definately coming to the party      It really was the best new years eve I'd had for ages, PJ's, food, trashy tv and girlfriends .... as near to perfect as it gets!

Em, who get's a 'text' home?  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Rose I changed it back    Feel like my old self again now.  Glad you can make the party.  We all put photos of ourselves up for the night too.  I'm liking the sound of new PJ's - every girl should have a new outfit for a party   

I'm already thinking about what party food I'm going to have


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooooh yes - new Jarmies for the party     

Mmmm - I'm going to start planning my nosh too


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

May be going up to Derbyshire to stay with an old school friend (her husband hates Xmas and New Year so it's always a bit tough for her...)  but if I don't, then count me in for sure....will let you know

Jovi - I've missed so much whilst I've been away trying to pull myself together, but does the fact that your ticker says that you are single mean things didn't work out with your bloke? I hope not, but if so, then I'm v sorry to hear that...but equally it's nice to have you back  

Suitcase 
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Suity, sadly things didn't work out but I am sure he wasn't 'the one' for me    I'm just going to get on with things, stop thinking so much and start doing!  Thinking is definately over-rated   x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sorry to hear that Jovigirl...good to hear that you are getting on and doing...thinking is definitely hard work!! much easier once you're doing it!

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Jovi, lovely to see you back but also sorry   if you know what I mean.  Good for you being onwards and upwards and so looking forward to the party!  I'm going to have champagne and dominos pizza with ice cream.  Hmmm, me thinks I must be a bit hungry already!

Now, which jammies to wear??  Decisions, decisions! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Felix hun    I'm also thinking Dominos pizza, and a very nice M&S pud  xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Peeps..

Looks like the NYE party is shaping up to be a fun night all round !!    My challenge is that you all stay awake long enough for me to join you when I get back from my firewalk retreat evening !!!  I shall be stocking up on ice cream too but will probably be just sticking my feet in it if I have done the firewalk!?!?  and only the cats around to lick it off......


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I've nothing planned as yet, so count me in  . I usually get new pj's for xmas off my nieces, so that's that one sorted! Sounds like it could be a fun evening  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Just putting this back onto page one of board.

Don't think I'm going to cook, will do the same as last year and order Dominos.  Yum!  I'll get a nice pud and a bottle of something

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, no take away which will deliver to me, so guess I'll be cooking....

Have some champagne in the fridge so might open that, although a bit worried I might end up drinking an entire bottle which wouldn't be very healthy!
Getting in a nice pudding sounds like an excellent idea

Am looking forward to it - are we having an NYE chat thread, or are we going to be in the chat room itself?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Think I might raid M&S for some lovely nibbles - will be working on my other site so will pop in and out all evening...
Yes might get small bottle of Champers too!!!
See you then,
mini x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oo looking forward to this. It's dedinitely Dominos & champagne for me. Will get some new jammies too. The thread seemed to work as well as any chat last year so my vote would be to stick with that. Also I still can't use chat  
Love & hugs Felix xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool - the thread works for me too. I can get into chat but it's just as easy to post here....

Hope everyone had lovely Christmas Day etc, looking forward to 'seeing' you on New Year's Eve  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lou,

Just a thought but if some folk can't get into chat, could we have a thread but agree it's deleted on New Years Day? That would mean we weren't taking up server space and I can't see as how we'd need the thread after NYE?

Or is it the space on the server on the evening itself that is the problem?

Just trying to find a way to make sure everyone who wants to can join in,

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks hun

Pretty sure chat works for me as long as I sign out of my work VPN (and certainly no need to be online for work on NYE!) but I think it was Felix said she'd never been able to get into chat....

Let's see what they say and we'll go from there,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

I'd like to join you for NYE ... cant promise the   wont start as have been very active in that department recently ... A completely out of the blue christmas message from my ex on the asnwerphone on christmas day has set me off more than once ... I blame the hormones too but cant be upfront about that just jet... looking forward to getting back to my own home tomorrow and shutting the door and enjoying a good blubber...I'll not wallow in it though as I want to start this big year in a positive frame of mind... cant think of a better way than in such good company!!  

Hope everyone is ok?
Love
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Girls not sure if I'll be joining you on NYE's but if not have a great night!  My donors partner has gone down with the lurgi, the poor soul was probably worn out from looking after us all Xmas and the day he was supposed to go back to work starts burning up, aching, painful kidneys (he has suffered with this 2 yrs ago etc.  The boys say that they will come up to London tomorrow after work.

I have some new PJ's for the NY as well!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I shall do my very very best to be you bit shall realistically be in bed


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Well - this party idea sounds good    I am probably going out but will expect you all to still be here when I  get back  

Have fun everyone - and may we all have a Happy and productive 2009  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

think i might be joining you   was supposed to be at friends but am feeling rough,    just a cold but I am at the feeling like I'm made of lead stage, so probably best not to go out as it is an hours drive too.  going to bed for the afternoon, so maybe I'll feel better later.

also feel like I have the beginnings of period pain so looks like I'll be heading for IUI no.3 ...fingers crossed third time lucky
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll definately be coming to the party    

I have pizza and cake. I have SATC at the ready incase I need a bit of single girl therapy    I might watch some concert dvd's - they usually lift my spirits!  That's if I can tear myself away from lost - totally addicted!

And I have washed and dried my best dressing gown all ready  

Maya dont worry about a few   hun, we'll be here.  Lulu hope you feel better after a sleep.

JJ1 hope you're donors partner is feeling better and you have a nice night, you know where we'll be, hope you have a lovely time whatever you end up doing.

LL hope you can join us, even if only for a little while  

Glad we can use the board as well as chat .... I find it easier to keep up on the board and can do other things without missing too much!

To everyone who won't be here have a lovely new years eve, wishing you all the very best for 2009!!!!

See you all later xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I've bought champagne and Gu chocolate pudding (you pop them in the oven for 15 mins and the centre goes all melted and delicious - yum  ) ...mind you, probably need to have something inbetween - can't just eat pudding really!!

Must check what's on TV in case I need to get a DVD out, although with you girls for company I'm sure I won't get lonely

Lulu - sorry to hear you're not well, and hoping the period pain turns out to be early pregnancy pain   

Talk to you all later....what time does the party officially start?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, just wishing you all the very best for 2009 - may all your dreams come true.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Suitcase I love Gu puds - not tried the choc pudding ones but the brownies - wow!  And the black forest trifles are scrummy.  

Indekiwi - come and join us later if you don't have plans, the more the merrier!

x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls! Am off to my parents tonight for Dinner so if my dads computer is up and running (and not being too slow!) I may pop on to say hi. If not, then I hope you all have a great time. The chocolate puds sound gorgeous! 

Maybe see you later

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - will try and pop in and out whilst am working... boo... bit busy at the mo but should find time for a quick chat!
Are we using the forum or chat room
Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Jovi - I nearly bought the brownies but they came in an 8 pack and I knew I'd eat them all    So decided on the puddings - only two of those  

Mini - we're going to just use this thread I think as not everyone can make the chat room - so just pop in here when you can...

Katie - have a lovely dinner with your folks and do drop in if you get the chance. Happy New Year!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All, not sure what time you are planning on starting the chat tonight, but I will be popping in and out as I have my nieces staying over. Will you join you properly when they have gone to bed (if you're still chatting that is!) 

Speak to you later

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think we have an official start time, we're just here whenever really....I'm listening to the radio and doing a bit of internet surfing etc, and will prob turn TV on soon, but will have FF open in the background all evening!

Doesn't feel like NYE really, just another evening. Maybe it's time to crack open the pink champagne to get me in the mood!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All 

I am off out to my friend's house for some drink and food.  So here's wishing you all a Happy New Year.  Have fun tonight.

Sima


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!

I am out tonight, wish that I was sitting in the warm with a Gu pudding (never had one of those but they sound rather tempting!). Have fun everyone, here's hoping that 2009 is a good one!

Bingbong.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

i too am jealous about the pudding...although don't have much appetite    ...might manage a few after eights!

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Iv'e got green and blacks chocs (thanks Dottie!) as well as the pudding....in fact beginning to think I might skip the main course entirely and just have dessert and chocolate


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

yum!  i always think thats the best bit anyway!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I've never tried a Gu pudding either, but it sounds nice!! I haven't got anything extravagent to eat, we've had a bit of a buffet tea and we've got toffee cheesecake for pudding, washed down with a glass of wine (er, lemonade for my nieces!)


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Suitcase think my main might be scrapped too, been raiding the kitchen all afternoon not sure I've got room left for pizza and gateau, the pizza will have to go!  The gateau is defrosting and it would be such a shame to waste it  

Lulu are you feeling any better?  

Is everyone having a nice time?  I'm having a nice quiet one, tv, christmas tree lights (first time i've had one for a few years).  

x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Lou Ann are you having a nice time with your neices?  How old are they?

Oh now I wish I'd bought the Gu Brownies I eyed in Sainsburys.  They are so nice.  But I would only eat the whole box - I bought them xmas eve and they didn't last long at all


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

..just eaten my main course (fish so quite light) - all ready to go with the pudding in a few mins!

watching Just like Heaven on BBC2 at the moment which is quite sweet...

really enjoying just having a quiet evening and not having to make polite conversation  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Made it back to Dublin - singing along to all sorts of nonsense on the radio helped cheer me up...have house heated up again and gobbled a risotto i picked up in sainsburys earlier... wish I had known gu brownies existed - they sound delicious...

It seems i have a tin of roses left over that I 'forgot' to hand out to friend's kids at xmas...may have to open it!!

Have been watching just like heaven on BBC2 ... thought chocolat was due to be on?...

Hope everyone doing ok?

Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad you're home safe and sound Maya

Chocolat is on at 9pm - I'll be watching that too - to go along with my choc dessert and green and blacks chocs  

Wonder where Felix is - wasn't she planning on joining us?

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello all... feeling a bit better after lying around all afternoon, just texted my friends to say I'm not going to make it out    and texted my american boy to say happy 2009.

haven't eaten anything for tea...might have some crackers and cheese, don't feel very hungry.

I'm torn between chocolat and meet the fockers...

Hope nieces are behaving!

i have to agree suity, it is quite nice not having to think about making polite conversation - I'm perversely enjoying wallowing in feeling a bit under the weather and having an excuse to lie under the duvet, although I feel bad about not seeing my friends.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad you're feeling a bit better Lulu...

Just checked ******** and Felix has a migraine so can't make it - poor thing is in bed....

my choc pud was delicious - now to decide whether to cook and eat the second one as well


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Back from tea with the parents -dad's birthday tomorrow - now back to work... boo... will be popping in and out during the evening - hope everyone's ok!
Am totally shattered - but glad not going out as its FREEZING!!!
mini x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear Felix suffering from migraine -   hope it eases off soon ...

Have eaten all the toffees (blue wrappers) ... heading for chocolate overload... 

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Mini - don't work too hard!

Maya - I'm eating chocolates too - I've got green and blacks dark, milk and white choc - can't decide which ones I like best


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Went to M&S this afternoon as thought they had meal deal on but was just party food   - so ended up with prawns with chilli and coriander and some yummy stir fry veg so all rather healthy until I got onto pud   

I can't get wireless router to work so have ended up in my back bedroom - just moved telly in so have somethoing to watch !!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Mini booooo to work, it's freezing here too so glad I'm not out there in it.

My cake is still defrosting, pizza in the oven.  It's huge .... so that's lunch tomorrow too.  I bought some wine but have ended up with a beer.  Only a couple I think!

Lulu glad you are feeling a bit better 

I was going to put a Chili Peppers concert on but Lost just ended on a real cliff hanger so might have to watch one more!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Roo,

Good to 'see' you! How annoying re wireless router - I'm comfortably enconsced in the lounge with TV and sitting right next to the radiator....it's so cold tonight!

Have had 2 glasses of pink sparkly stuff so better stop now or I shall feel awful tomorrow...can't seem to stop eating chocolate....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not too bad - I've got a futon which is down and sitting with back on radiator so nice and warm.

I bought a bottle of non-alcoholic wine(just gettling into practice ) which was actually quite nice but have now gone onto fizzy pinot grigio.
I've left my chocolate in the fridge so am safe for a while

Just had a call from work, luckily just a technical question and not a call to go in !


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I know this year has gone soooo fast!!!
Right - enough talk of chocolate.. am on the hunt now!! ha ha


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello, all of you! 

I have three chickens who all lay eggs like the clappers, so thought I would make fresh advocaat to have champagne snowballs.

Anyway, (3 eggs, 1 yolk, cup brandy, cup condensed milk, splash lemon juice, splash vanilla essence) it ROCKS!
Onto bellinis next. Then raspberry vodka and champagne. 

We're playing scrabble, too - I find the best way to win is to double up letters and your partner gets confused, like this - I'm 
winnining! I know I'm mean, but I keep making him more popcorn.

Happy New Year to you all - I am off now to make some serious artery-clogging, alcohol-soaking food, so we wake up ok tomorrow. I have decided to take a break from ivf/iui to sort out my finances and gain a little perspective/personality (been a bit "focused" this year!) and try again late next summer or next year. Meanwhile I'm writing a lovely children's book, and concentrating on me mates!

Best wishes to all of you especially you other single girlies.
Love Honeywitch
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

know what you mean patterdale, the year seems to have gone by so quickly and so much has happened - i for one will be glad to see the back of it. 

It also seems as though we have all known each other a lot longer, can't believe it was only earlier this year that we first met up in london.


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe where this year has gone either!!!

Jovi - my nieces are 5 and 7. They have pigged out on buffet food this evening, played musical statues and mario cart on the Wii. They are now chilling watching the nutty professor, so all is quiet at the moment.

Lulu, glad you're feeling a bit better  

Mini, hope you have a quiet night at work.

Felix - if you pop in tonight, I hope that you migraine eases soon  

If i've missed anyone, sorry I'm trying to catch up


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Honeywitch - those cocktails sound fabulous..I am making do with pink sparkly stuff (not technically champagne as from Australia...)
Enjoy your scrabble game, your plans for 2009 sound great - writing a childrens book must be fun....

Roo - I'm with you on seeing the back of 2008 - I've had better years. Hoping 2009 is our year  

Rose - hope you had a good holiday. Not heard from Winky - I'll send her a text and see if she's done the coal walk yet!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Well have hunted down some chocolate.... thank god for terrys chocolate orange / mint!!!!

Got hotwater bottle on tummy - trying to encourage the ovaries to ovulate so don't have to delay cycle in January!!! Hey will try anything...

How's it going - pretty quiet on works website... which is always good!

Think will be watching chocolat - could do with a bit of Johnny Depp right now!!!

mini x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

glad you found some choc! I have eaten loads of celebrations tonight...but no proper food...not good. must get of the sofa and get some crackers and cheese!

honeywitch: that sounds like a great way to start the year.  I keep meaning to write my idea for children's book but never seem to get round to it    maybe 2009 is the year!

Roo & mini: hope work doesn't disturb you too much.

right...off to the kitchen then back under the duvet for me....feeling more and more periody too so definitely think 2WW is over. At least I can begin to plan the next one... 

xx

PS happy new year patterdale...you posted whilst i was typing


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Jovi, I watched the whole of Lost series 1, 2 back to back and really enjoyed them. I didn't get to watch series 3 as virgin media lost sky1. Hope you are enjoying it  

Patterdale, Happy New Year, wishing you all the best for 2009!!

Honeywitch, sounds like you are having a good time tonight! Good luck with writing your childrens books.


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Honeywitch - fair play to you for being able to knock up fabulous cocktails, knock back a few and still win at scrabble!!    am impressed..


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hmm, feeling a bit queasy with all the chocolate - might have to get a cup of tea....I certainly won't win any prizes for life and soul of the NYE party


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

PS didn't think I liked Johnny Depp but he's rather lovely in this isn't he


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hiya Roo, hope you're having a nice evening.

Johnny Depp definately has something  

Not sure whether to stay up for midnight or have an early night, have got a funny head, it's been happening for the last 12 months during AF - lasts about 24 hours but had one yesterday so hope it's not another on the way.  Have taken paracetamol so will hopefully nip it in the bud. 

Lou-Ann that's what I've done, got series 1 & 2 from sales.  

Is a shame Felix & LL couldn't make it.

oh dear one of the cats has just launched a full blown assult on the christmas tree - there's baubles flying everywhere! 

Rose how was your holiday?

Honeywitch have a cocktail for me!  I'm back on the pop now.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Update from Winky:

"not only have I just walked across hot coals three times but I also broke an arrow against my throat (don't ask - I'm just repeating the text message!) and declared infront of 70 people that it was to manifest successful fertility treatment in 2009 for me and all the single girls I know"

Go Winky


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

brilliant...now thats how to bring in the New Year! go winky...

xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Winky - thats amazing!!  

I once had a shaman tell me I would have three children ... (thought I would have to have triplets on this go just to fulfill my destiny!! - maybe I shall just have to meet mr right with 2 of his own?!) ... 

Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, that most certainly is the way to bring in the New Year!! Go Winky!!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hows everyone doing in the final hour of 2008?

I've switched to film4...there's not much to watch is there! 

xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

maya that sounds like a good plan for getting 3! might be a bit easier than triplets


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Way to go Winky   

I'm thinking of going to bed - boring I know but just feels like any old night to me, just want to get on with 2009 and hope it brings us all some better luck ( and babes   )


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sounds like a good plan Roo...I've done too much sleeping on sofa so am now quite wide awake..oops!

and I hope 2009 is the year of babes for everyone on here...you are all so deserving.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with you Roo, it is just like any other night. There's nothing on the TV, have now got BBC1 on waiting for the fireworks at midnight. Also waiting for the girls to go to sleep - thought they would have been long gone by now (bless em).
Wishing you all the best for 2009


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Think I'll be all tucked in by midnight, I'm sooooo rock n roll. Feel a bit groggy with AF.

Night night Roo, wishing all the very best 2009 can bring x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Am wide awake now - didnt think I'd see midnight - suppose all that chocolate did it (I have been caffeine free for so long now that my body must be sucking the caffeine from the chocs as I pop them in) ...

Will anyone else be awake? Lulu - you're still wide awake right?


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

oh yes...wide awake now!  fuelled up on choc too!

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Think I've eaten too much  

I'm going to call it a night, I'm tired and if I stay up I'll wake up and then not sleep  - I am so glad I won't be spending tomorrow hungover!  A quiet ish day for me tomorrow so will get some more chill out time    I really needed time out this holiday and have had lots of quite lazy days.  

Enjoy the rest of your night everyone, wishing you all the best that 2009 can bring  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Think I will manage to stay awake if I stay sat at the PC. I've had a red bull (with vodka  ), but don't think its having any effect!

Night Jovi, wishing you all the best for 2009   xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sleep well jovigirl.

happy 2009 and enjoy chilling tomorrow...may this new year bring you everything you wish for

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Night Jovi - and happy new year....

I'm wide awake too - didn't get up until 11am today so plenty of energy left (the chocolate is probably helping too!)

Am watching Jules Holland - quite like a bit of a musical interlude before the countdown, although have to admit I'm not feeling partic New Year-ish...determined not to get into my usual New Year state of wondering why my life is so crap....surprisingly feeling quite positive at the moment for some reason  

Roo - night to you too if you're off now. Really hope 2009 is your year - you deserve it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Night Jovi ...

I will definately have chocolate hangover - feel headache starting already!!

Suity - I also stayed on BBC2 ... never been a Jools fan but he sounds good after half a tin of roses!!

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Not a big fan of Jules himself, but the guests are usually quite good. Annie Lennox has the most amazing voice...wish I could sing....

My headache is also kicking in already, must start drinking water!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Really like Annie Lennox, has she finished her set? (Will have to go downstairs to change tv channel if she's still on)


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

she just did one song unfortuntely, followed by some terrible rap thing (rap not at all my taste!)

wonder if there are any good films on after midnight - not feeling sleepy at all yet...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

think i'll make midnight, then carry the girls out of my bed and into their bed and crawl into bed myself, cos it doesn't matter what time they go to sleep, they still get up early


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, that's the trouble with children - they don't learn to lie in until they are teenagers....and then you can't get them out of bed


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

airplanes on after midnight...always makes me chuckle!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

is that the one where they eat each other


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

oooh fireworks have started in my road!

happy 2009 all...i am sure you will all get everything you deserve.

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

well, looks like it's about time for the countdown, so wishing you a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

May 2009 be the year in which all our dreams come true

Thanks for sharing this evening with me girls  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

To everyone still awake - i sincerely hope 2009 is your year!!!!  

I hope I am fit for the year ahead myself!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
Maya


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

..and its the one with the singing nuns!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

wow - fireworks over the Thames are lovely....although quite glad I am watching them on TV not in person - chilly out there!
Can hear lots of fireworks outside too but can't actually see them - must be behind the trees somewhere...

Here's to 2009....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

well there it is....that's it for 2008!

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year. Hope you all get what you so deserve in 2009  

fireworks going off by me too...the cats have run for cover!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

...not bad on the london fireworks...i liked the ones that went with the big ben chimes!

thanks for making my poorly new year fun..I would have been pretty miserable just lying on my sofa with a fever!

lets hope next year, we're all in because we're at home with little babies!

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

wow, it must have taken them ages to synchronise all those fireworks!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Lulu - I second that....

there are really loud fireworks going off outside my window but I still can't see anything....wonder where they are....and how long they are going to go on!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Lulu, yes hopefully we will all be sat here next new year with babies or bumps


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

those pyrotechnicians are clever....but probably get a better view on the telly and don't have to be in the cold    I've only done the central london thing on millenium.

xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Had a bit of blubber   but not that I'm sad - more that I was overcome by what this year is going to bring ...

Thanks to you all for helping me through this year ...  

Special thanks to suity - not sure if you remember inviting me over from DCN ... thanks for introducing me to all the amazing people on this site... Had I not moved onto the site, I wouldnt have gone to Cz Rep etc...etc...

2009 will be a big year for everyone... wishing you all the energy for it!! 

(just going to check I still have a roof - heard a very loud bang!!)

Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

me too Lulu - we arrived too late on Millenium to actually see anything and then it took 3 hours to get home to Wimbledon because they closed Waterloo station - vowed never again after that - just not worth the hassle!

Maya - you're welcome   Just so glad things have worked out so well for you last year, and here's hoping the rest of us can share in your luck this year  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

...few tears is good Maya...you are heading for a very exciting year, which i'm sure feels very overwhelming but you will be great.   hope the roof is ok!

am switching over to channel 4 now for airplane!...fireworks in my street still going off, which is a bit annoying

xx

ps suity...yes I remember walking along way to try and get a night bus home, it was all a bit ridiculous!


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Right, that's it, I now have my bed back, so I will be off to get in it. Thanks for the chat and seeing the new year in with me   xx

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the night

Love 
Lou-Ann xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

night Lou-Ann - sleep well....and happy 2009


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

night night lou-ann...hope the girls don't wake up too early!

am off to watch tv in bed...although my back actually hurts from lying down for too long. 

night night suity & maya - think everyone else already in bed...if not night night too.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

night Lulu - sleep well...I'm staying up for a while as still quite awake.....and no plans for today so can sleep in if I want to


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

enjoy a day of lazying about tomorrow (well later today!)

xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Night ladies!!  

Have just done an Angel card reading for the year ... house is now warm enough for me to put on pjs so may go and crash...

Lots of love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

night Maya - sleep well....

looks like I'm the last one standing  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone still up?

Just got in from a nice night out - ears are ringing as live band in pub!

Wanted to wish everyone a very happy new year - one that brings us all out heart's greatest desire  

You still awake Suity?

Winky - you back yet - did you do the hot coals?

Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, I'm still here!

Winky walked on the coals 3 times....she hasn't posted but I had a text earlier  

Glad you had a good eve - happy new year!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!  Was a bit busy last night so didn't pop in much.
Wishing you all the all your dreams do come true and 2009 is the year for it to happen!!

Take care
mini x x x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES[/fly]

May all our dreams come true in 2009

R xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear, didn't go to bed until gone 2am and have only just managed to get up! Really need to get my body clock back to normal or it's going to be a terrible shock going to work - I've been going to bed past midnight most nights, and getting up at 9 or 10am!

Wishing you all a very *HAPPY NEW YEAR*

And much happiness in 2009.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, the girls had a lie in till about 9.45am (got up about 9.15 myself - so a huge lie in!). 
Suity, I'll have to start going to bed earlier aswell, this week (Mon-Weds) was hard work having to get up at 5.30 when not going to bed til late!

Hope everyone that went out last night had a good time  

Wishing everyone a very Happy 2009  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy New Year Ladies!!   - sorry I didnt make it to the party, ended up having dinner with mum and dad, watching mama mia, then elton johns concert, then watching fireworks outside! Went to bed shortly after midnight - had three sips of baileys which made me feel wierd! Quite a contrast to the amount of alcohol I managed to get down my neck last year!!!  

Glad you enjoyed your online party - heres hoping 2009 is a great year for all of us  

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies - I was in bed by nine and asleep by ten! I'm still in my PJ's this afternoon and am alternating watching films with cleaning. Off to the cinema later for m salty popcorn fix.

Wishing you all the best for 2009

xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year.  

I spent it with my Mum & Dad at their house. Popped E off to bed and then had chinese - scrummy. A few glasses of wine and then watched the London fireworks on TV. Hard to imagine that were in a recession when £2 million quids worth can just go up in smoke! They were good though. We simply said cheers at midnight as we have little to celebrate from 2008 and at the moment only struggle and tough times to start off 2009. In fact, if Ellis knew how much he is the only thing keeping me and the family going at the moment, his shoulders would be heavily weighted. Thankfully he hasn't a clue and lives life in blissful ignorance! Anyway, enough of all that, we also played scrabble and I thrashed the pants off them all!!!!!! 

Wishing that all of your dreams comes true in 2009.  

Lou
X


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!!

Didn't get to sleep until 3 am so not up till 1pm   - am also still in my PJ's Esperanza - and no plans to get out of them!

Winky - hot coals THREE times - way to go girl  

May all out 2009 dreams come true    

Love and luck to all
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wishing you all a very Happy 2009


I spent it with my donor and his partner (who wasn't feel 100% as he has had a virus) we had dinner at mine, then we popped out to a local pub at 1130 and saw it in there, we could see fireworks, and at one point there was a suggestion of going down to the River, but the cold and crowds put me off! We all slept late and then I cooked breakfast this morning.

L x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy New Year to all my lovely Fertility Friends!  I think you are the most special thing that has happened to me in 2008 and it is lovely to be able to share the highs (and comfort during the lows).

Wishing that 2009 is a very special year for you and yours!       

Love and hugs, Felix xxx

PS   Lou.  that times soon improve for you and your family.


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

aweeze said:


> Popped E off to bed and then had chinese - scrummy.


I assume you put ellis to Bed then had chinese...not that you popped an E, went off to bed and had a scrummy chinese?!! 

Maya


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy New Year all my lovely Fertility Friends!!      

I've just read the whole thread from last night! ...sounds like you had great fun at the on-line party...if I hadn't been firewalking       I'd have loved to join you!! 

Well I'm back from a brilliant retreat....had a lovely lunch with friends on my birthday at a place near the retreat and then spent the next two days doing all kinds of wacky stuff!  A lot of it was based on shamanistic principles and was all about manifesting dreams.  Well you may or may not be into this kind of stuff but I figure anything is worth a try.  So as Suity mentioned from my text, before the firewalk we did a few things to 'psych ourselves up'...including placing the point end of an arrow against my throat and then breaking it by pushing it against a piece of wood held by the facilitator!  We had to state an intention in doing this so I made mine to have successful fertility treatment for me and all the FF singlies....I declared this in front of 40 odd people!!!  One of the people on the retreat was an independent midwife and she came up to me afterwards and gave me a beautiful beaded fertility necklace to wear.  She has insisted that I hold on to it thru my next treatment.  It was a precious present to her so I'm really privileged to have it on loan!!   After the arrow the walking on hot coals was not too scary at all !  It was amazing......clear sky with thousands of stars and we are huddled round the embers of the fire when a lone piper emerged from the woods!   And then we just walked over those hot coals!!!!!   And I did it three times!!! 

So girls....2009 WILL be our year!!!!  After that start it has to be !!!

...Winky    xxxx


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Winky, that's amazing! 
Had a bit of a pagan party myself today, but nothing approaching that! Just lots of mead and a few blessings...
Honeywitch
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Winky - thanks for including all of us in your intention  Sounds like an amazing night - how are your feet  

Felix - you feeling better hun? Shame to have a bad headache BEFORE any drinking   Really hope migraine has gone. You know it could be your i-phone caused it, so if you are looking for a new home for it..... 

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Winky, what a FANTASTIC way to celebrate and welcome the New Year!!  I did a fire walk during a Tony Robbins seminar a few years ago and really came away with the belief that I could do ANYTHING if my heart was in it.  However, three times constitutes an Olympic event in my eyes so you must be really pumped!!  Many congratulations and I hope you achieve your wish (and that we all do for that matter!) during 2009.  A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Winky - Wow! What a way to see in the new year. Glad you had a good time  

Felix, hope that you are feeling better now  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

ooo..if I'd known Felix had a migraine I could have done another firewalk to get rid of that too!!!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

blimey winky!! That is one way to celebrate a new year, what are you going to do next year?

I really really hope that your intention comes true, and that england's single parent stats go up in 2009!!!!

Bingbong xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Winky!


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

..and Scotlands !!!!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Next new years eve we will all be babysitting  

Or we could maybe open up that commune that we've been talking about and have our own party.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Commune is the way to go!!!  Winky - we're moving to yours LOL
mini x x


----------

